# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Voip Provider

## mondeo

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.

Φίλος θα εγκαταλείψει τον ΟΤΕ λόγω αδυναμίας παροχής υπηρεσιών στο σπίτι του και θα βάλει ασύρματο ίντερνετ από τοπικό πάροχο (Πάτρα)
Ψάχνουμε λοιπόν Voip Provider για τον αριθμό του, κατά προτίμηση με απεριόριστη ομιλία.
Περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## BillyVan

Δεν υπάρχει παροχος voip με απεριόριστες εξερχόμενες κλήσεις.

Τον αριθμο του μπορει να το παει πχ ephone, modulus klp με 12-15 ευρω το χρονο.

Απο κει και περα θα πληρωνει οταν καλει εκεινος.

----------


## astbox

Ότι πιο κοντινό είναι τα πακέτα της Intertelecom

https://www.intertelecom.gr/en/fixed/bundles

----------


## mondeo

Καλημέρες ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Η Intertelecom είναι αξιόπιστη;

----------


## jap

Μια χαρά είναι, χρήστης και κινητής και voip εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια. Και πολύ καλό support έχουν - απαντούν άμεσα και δίνουν λύσεις.

----------


## mondeo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## RpMz

Άμα κάνει συχνή χρήση τηλεφώνου +1 για Intertelecom!

Διαφορετικά modulus.

----------


## pan.nl

Μια ακόμα λύση είναι Modulus ή άλλο πάροχο για εισερχόμενες και Freevoipdeal/Callingcredit για εξερχόμενες.

----------


## atrias

εγώ έχω ένα ξεχασμένο account στην omnivoice που (φαίνεται να) δουλεύει ακόμα (παρ' όλο που η σελίδα τους θυμίζει παλιότερες εποχές του internet!)

----------


## mondeo

H EasyCall τι λέει παιδιά;

----------

